# Flying with fishing gear



## lasalleman (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking for info on transporting some fly rods and reels via flying. I am heading to Florida to fish and wondering if i need to check my fly rods and reels or if I can bring them on my carry on? Thanks for
Any info guys!

Capt. Greg


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Check with the airline for the only definitive information for the rod cases.


----------



## cordesr1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I built a rod tube out of 6" PVC with some end caps and clean out plug for multiple rods. I have also carried on rods. A rod and reel aren't to bad to carry on but all the other fishing gear is a little tough. If you have a 4pc fly rod and tube, I would carry it.


----------



## lasalleman (Jan 27, 2011)

cordesr1 said:


> I built a rod tube out of 6" PVC with some end caps and clean out plug for multiple rods. I have also carried on rods. A rod and reel aren't to bad to carry on but all the other fishing gear is a little tough. If you have a 4pc fly rod and tube, I would carry it.



Excellent thank you. Yes 4pc 9' 8wt... hoping to cary it. Flying Delta


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

lasalleman said:


> Excellent thank you. Yes 4pc 9' 8wt... hoping to cary it. Flying Delta


I'd check the airline as suggested below. Here are the rules the TSA has on their app. I fly and fish regularly and eventually bought travel rods in three different sizes so I can pack them in my checked bag. Lots less hassle...


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

I have carried on both two and four piece rods, as well as reels, with no issues. I normally fly Delta. I haven't carried flies, tools, etc., those I pack in checked luggage. Everything other than the rods and reels are fairly easily replaced at my destination if checked bags are lost.


----------



## BlkCountry12 (Oct 19, 2012)

I just had a friend fly from CT to FL for a fly and fish trip. Upon arrival he was forced to replace rods, in the tune of $1000. I don't know which airline he traveled with but most of his rods were broken; both 1 pc and 2 pc. Now he is having issues with them replacing or paying for the cargo damaged. From personal experience, I only take what I can carry on when it comes to fishing rods.


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

lasalleman said:


> Excellent thank you. Yes 4pc 9' 8wt... hoping to cary it. Flying Delta


Hey lasalleman, how was your experience carrying on? and how did you go about it? I'm flying Delta in a few weeks from Detroit to Florida, trying to bring a 2-piece 7 foot and 2-piece 6 foot with me


----------



## lasalleman (Jan 27, 2011)

2MinutesForHooking said:


> Hey lasalleman, how was your experience carrying on? and how did you go about it? I'm flying Delta in a few weeks from Detroit to Florida, trying to bring a 2-piece 7 foot and 2-piece 6 foot with me


It was no problem at all! No issues what so ever. Will be doing it frequently now !


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

lasalleman said:


> It was no problem at all! No issues what so ever. Will be doing it frequently now !


Awesome! Did you have them in a rod tube? And who did you fly with? I'm with Delta so I'm hoping it works out


----------



## 2MinutesForHooking (Jun 16, 2012)

Everyone just sending out a little warning that Delta just took my carry on rod from me. Never had this happen but they wouldn't let me on the flight with it after showing them TSA rules and all. Shoved it in my checked sticking out of both ends, doubt it makes it home...


----------

